
Walmart is taking a direct shot at Amazon and making checkout lanes obsolete - Stanleyc23
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-lets-shoppers-check-out-without-cashiers-at-more-stores-2018-1
======
ErikVandeWater
Two questions

1\. If customers are scanning their own goods, doesn't that make it likely
they will occasionally, for one reason or another, miss a scan? That's huge
for Walmart's margins. $15 total expense per hour labor saved is not that huge
a savings.

2\. How does this work with items sold by weight? Have they installed new
scales that can allow you to select the item weighed create a barcode for the
price of that weight of that item?

~~~
pixl97
All the self checkouts Ive seen have scales built in both the scanner and
where they set the items

